# An I.d. In Jakarta Needed



## Jakarta Naturalist (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all,

These are my first Piranha and I'd love to know what species they are. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Snowbed (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like a baby red belly to me, but im no expert.


----------



## Jakarta Naturalist (Mar 10, 2013)

Snowbed said:


> Looks like a baby red belly to me, but im no expert.


Thanks Snowbed. Looking at pics of juveniles, there is a resemblance. I guess they are the most common sold and I bought these at small shop in a poor part of Jakarta.


----------



## Snowbed (Sep 21, 2012)

How are they getting on then?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

definately natts, have had enough at that size to know that much.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Pygo Natts, cute lil buggers when small...


----------

